# Excel - Werte aus Spalte nur 1x anzeigen lassen



## Ingo41 (22. Januar 2005)

Moin
hab ne Frage.
Wie kann ich Werte nur einmal anzeigen lassen?
Bsp:
Spalte A:
London
Wien
Wien
Aachen
Dortmund
Berlin
Berlin
Aachen
--------------------
So, gibts irgendetwas, dass mir jetzt anzeigt, dass London, Wien, Aachen, Dortmund und Berlin in der Spalte sind (also die Anzahl ist egal, es soll halt irgendwie so sein, dass ich es danach ordnen kann, wenns geht).
Sozusagen entweder Filtern oder irgendeine Formel, die mir Werte nur einmalig zählt und nicht doppelt.
Danke
MfG
Ingo


----------



## Leola13 (24. Januar 2005)

Hai,

Daten - Filter - Spezialfilter - an andere Stelle kopieren - Listenbereich / Kopieren nach auswählen - Haken  bei keine Duplikate

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ameise0815 (24. Januar 2005)

...wie oben beschrieben!

um nur einen kurzen überblick zu bekommen, genügt auch folgende vorgehensweise: 
überschrift einfügen und zeile markieren 
daten > filter > autofilter > pulldown der zeile aufblättern und schon siehst du alle begriffe, die in der spalte vorkommen. kann leider nicht weiterverarbeitet werden.


----------

